# Full Tub Mod



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Well finally got the "to do" list down to replacing the step tub in the OB. Thanks to all the good advise in this forum installing the full tub was a breeze. Completed the installation in four hours, it took two beers while working on it and six beers to admire it afterwards.








Looking forward to our first trip at the end of this month.
Thanks again to all.
Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pictures Pictures Pictures!!!!


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

I`ll try to post some tomorrow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Steve&Barb said:


> I`ll try to post some tomorrow.


Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Did you do the pleated shower door also?


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Let`s try this again,
Step tub removed 








Full tub installed after a few beers.








Just ordered the pleated curtains, Hmmm whats next.








Finally got it!


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

The pleated curtain I ordered from camping world came in last week, finally found some time to install it today. Not too bad to install, had to cut a couple of the tracks down 3/4". Went with the double sided tape and chalk to attach the tracks and a hollow wall anchor for the door catch to make it a little more solid.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How long did this take you to complete.

If I might ask...what was the cost for the full tub insert? Where did you order it?


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How long did this take you to complete.
> 
> If I might ask...what was the cost for the full tub insert? Where did you order it?


The tub took about four hours to install once I got started on it. The pleated curtains took about the same amount of time.
I ordered the tub from dyersonline , 24x36 fiberglass - parchment color $122. The plastic molly plugs for the surround can be found at Home Depot for about 5 or 6 dollars for a bag of 20.
The pleated curtains are from Camping world 36"w x 57"L- Ivory color $92.

I did a search in this forum for tips on the installation of both items which really helped me along. All in all it went pretty well, I`m very pleased with the results.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks familiar, lol....


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I seriously need to do those mods. Our tub was perfect when my youngest was a baby. Now that she is 4 the full size would be just the ticket. The pleated shower curtain would be good to keep water off the floor when the older girls are in there.

That looks GREAT!! GOOD JOB!!


----------



## sonofacritch (May 25, 2008)

This mod is one that I would like to do. Does anyone know if this mod can be done on a 29BHS? I thought I had seen other posters mention that on some models, the wheel well prevents a full tub. Any info would be greatly apprecitated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sonofacritch said:


> This mod is one that I would like to do. Does anyone know if this mod can be done on a 29BHS? I thought I had seen other posters mention that on some models, the wheel well prevents a full tub. Any info would be greatly apprecitated.


Off Topic a bit but you joined 11 months ago and just made your first post. It may take a while to get that newbie label removed at that rate. Post often and Happy Camping.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Steve&Barb said:


> How long did this take you to complete.
> 
> If I might ask...what was the cost for the full tub insert? Where did you order it?


The tub took about four hours to install once I got started on it. The pleated curtains took about the same amount of time.
I ordered the tub from dyersonline , 24x36 fiberglass - parchment color $122. The plastic molly plugs for the surround can be found at Home Depot for about 5 or 6 dollars for a bag of 20.
The pleated curtains are from Camping world 36"w x 57"L- Ivory color $92.

I did a search in this forum for tips on the installation of both items which really helped me along. All in all it went pretty well, I`m very pleased with the results.
[/quote]

My son and I just completed doing the tub mod on our 25 RSS. It went fairly smooth. We ordered from dyers as well, and it arrived within a few days. We already had the pleated curtain. It will be nice now when we take a shower, since we can actually move around a little in the tub, instead of a 1' area.

Steve


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe a dumb question but...How do you know if you need a LH drain or RH drain. Is it looking down at it? Never mind just found it!


----------

